# General > Technical Support >  Itunes on Windows 10

## Anfield

I am having problems installing Itunes on Windows 10 64bit
I have downloaded 64bit itunes and it installs correctly.
However when I try and run it I get error message
"Apple Application Support was not found"
Apple Application Manager is required to run ituneshelper. Please uninstall itunes then installitunes again
Error 2"

Have looked online but cant find a link to install the 64bit version of Apple Application Support.

Any suggestions welcome

----------


## dx100uk

always best to use the applications FAQ's

https://discussions.apple.com/thread...art=0&tstart=0

----------


## Anfield

> always best to use the applications FAQ's
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread...art=0&tstart=0


I tried Apple site dx100uk but got nowhere.
Finally managed to install it after trawling through Apple forums watching youtube  (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39iwDUxcKo4) & a lot of head scratching 
Now up and running, but what a performance

----------


## dx100uk

well same outcome 
you needed to install the support.msi whichever way it got extracted to enable it to be installed

----------

